# best gps trolling motor for my Beaver tail micro? volt/thrust



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I think all the micros I’ve seen with TMs are 12v 55lbs. I wouldn’t want the extra weight of a 24 on mine. 


Side note: is yours wired for a TM already?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't have the GPS model, but I do own a MotorGuide Xi5 remote controlled trolling motor that I swapped over from the Micro to the Mosquito when I switched. It is a 12-volt 55-pound thrust model with 48-inch shaft. You could almost water ski behind the Micro and it does extremely well on the heavier, larger skiff as well. I'm running an Odyssey PC1800 battery with it. It's very quiet and I've never run down the battery even when using it most of the day.

I did remove it for winter negative tides, but I'm enjoying strictly poling again and always remove it for tarpon season anyway so it's sitting in the boat shed for the time being.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ipilot work well for me.60” 36v. Buddy has 24 v 72” Rhodan had problems , repair shops few and far between. This was 3 years ago tho. Thrust, length & voltage depends on weather conditions. Same reason some folks carry 2 anchors , some leave out w/ none Never wished it was shorter but once......


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shavedfish said:


> I want to put a trolling motor on my 2017 Beaver Tail micro. I like the specs of the Rhodan but the minn kota is tried and tru. i just need opinions on thrust length and volt.
> Thanks


I held 3, 20 foot pontoons in place tonight with my 55# Terrova tonight. Was around a 5 MPH wind at first then went glassy. Saturday will be the test. Plan on trying to anchor 6 pontoons with it.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

48 inch shaft 55lb minnekota riptide ST is all I use when fishing solo and the single battery will last all day!


----------

